# Anyone break a Shimano Trevala Rod?



## ted-hurst (Oct 4, 2007)

I have a couple of Shimano Trevala rods and love them. I talked my buddy intogetting a 5'8" XXH/Torsa setupand the first time he uses it, it breaks. He had a good size fish on and the rod was bowed over and then we heard a snap. I've had mine easily bow as far as his wasand never had a problem. I feel bad because I've been telling him these are awesome rods and I've never heard of anyone breaking one. I've used mine for a couple years and never had a problem and want to know if anyone else has ever broken one and what had to be done to replace it (supposed limited lifetime warranty). I checked the forum andsaw one post where a guy broke one, but he also had a 116 pound tuna on it and that is understandable. 

Ted


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

> *ted-hurst (11/25/2008)*I have a couple of Shimano Trevala rods and love them. I talked my buddy intogetting a 5'8" XXH/Torsa setupand the first time he uses it, it breaks. He had a good size fish on and the rod was bowed over and then we heard a snap. I've had mine easily bow as far as his wasand never had a problem. I feel bad because I've been telling him these are awesome rods and I've never heard of anyone breaking one. I've used mine for a couple years and never had a problem and want to know if anyone else has ever broken one and what had to be done to replace it (supposed limited lifetime warranty). I checked the forum andsaw one post where a guy broke one, but he also had a 116 pound tuna on it and that is understandable.
> 
> 
> 
> Ted




I've broken two of the penn torque rods, but never a trevala. I have two trevalas and one torque now. The thing about these type of rods is, they are very strong when it comes to doubling over and bending in half almost. But, if they get banged against something - a car door, a piece of furniture, the gunwale, the T-Top - anything that hits it from the side, it can make that spot where it hits weak. You may not even see anything on the rod...until you are fighting the next fish on it.



I'll be honest though, I don't think that's necessarily what happened to my torques, I just think they are crappy rods.


----------



## YakAttack (Oct 8, 2007)

I was asking a salesman about the Trevala rods at j&m tackle last year and while he was standing there with me I tried flexing the rod and it just snapped. Well, i about soiled myself since I just broke a $100+ rod, but he didn't even flinch. He said thatShimano apparently had a bad run and that they had several broken ones in the back.A guy walked by who he said was the owner and he showed him the rod and he basically said "another one??" and took it to the back.
The guy said if you get a good one it'll last forever, but a bad one will just snap for no reason, but since they have a lifetime warranty they'll make it right.
I actually bought one right then and there and have had no issues with it, it's a great rod. Bottom line, I think if your friend takes it back and tells them what happened he'll get a new rod.


----------



## ted-hurst (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks for the inputs so far, he must have gotten a bad one. I guess I've been lucky I haven't had mine break yet.

Ted


----------



## reefdonkey (Sep 30, 2007)

We have 3. The two we purchased a couple of years ago are damn near indestructible. We purchased one of the newer ones this spring and snapped it the second time we used it. Outcast replaced it, no questions asked. So far, so good. 



Nick


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

> *Wharf Rat (11/25/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *ted-hurst (11/25/2008)*I have a couple of Shimano Trevala rods and love them. I talked my buddy intogetting a 5'8" XXH/Torsa setupand the first time he uses it, it breaks. He had a good size fish on and the rod was bowed over and then we heard a snap. I've had mine easily bow as far as his wasand never had a problem. I feel bad because I've been telling him these are awesome rods and I've never heard of anyone breaking one. I've used mine for a couple years and never had a problem and want to know if anyone else has ever broken one and what had to be done to replace it (supposed limited lifetime warranty). I checked the forum andsaw one post where a guy broke one, but he also had a 116 pound tuna on it and that is understandable.
> ...


that sucks. i just got a new torque rod and reel. i have not used it. wonder if i should take it back and get something else. what do you think hall?


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

> *dailysaw (11/25/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> that sucks. i just got a new torque rod and reel. i have not used it. wonder if i should take it back and get something else. what do you think hall?




Use it and see how it works for you...they will take it back if it breaks. The reels are sweet, no problems with those. That's what Gene and Tim have a few of and they are nice. They have theirs on trevalas.



I bought two of them at the same time. The first one I broke while I was setting my drag on it and just pulling on the line...SNAP. Took it back with no problems to GBBT, got two more b/c they didn't have the one that I broke and I wanted to have two of the same. Hooked into something big when out with recess(Gene and Tim say it was Escambia county, but Rob and I saw it taking drag and fighting!!) and SNAP. Haven't done anything with that one, b/c I'm done with them....break on me twice and I just chalk it up. I still have one left that's been fine.



I think just like the trevalas had some bad batches, some of the early batches of the torque rods were likely a little off.


----------



## KPL (Sep 27, 2007)

The first one I had snapped on my son while fighting a bottom dweller. Took it back to the point of purchase swapped it out no problem. Thanks...........*Out Cast*.


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Shimano rods are some of the best rods made. We use 6 of them and up to last week they were darn near indestructable until then. I will admit it was my fault. Last week Tim and ran out to the southwestin hopes of finding a few new spots. We both dropped down to the bottom. I was using a large live pigfish for bait, when I hit the bottom I reeled up about 5 feet . I dont know what hit me but we did a see saw trick for about 3 minutes. The rod was a tfc-58xxh 80-200 pound, 80 pound braid and a international torque 300 reel set at 35pound of torque. I was determine that whatever it down there was coming up . I got it coming about 8 feet from the bottom and thats were I high stick the rod. I think just befor it broke it made a 180 degree bend. Man these rods are strong. Even after the rod broke I fought the whatever with one eye after another being ripped off. The crew at OUTCAST as always just said only you gene and handed me another one. So with that said you can count on me using them in the future. Gene


----------



## Wild Injun (Oct 15, 2007)

that sucks. i just got a new torque rod and reel. i have not used it. wonder if i should take it back and get something else. what do you think hall?[/quote]

I have a friend that has a tackle store in Mobile he said 50% of the torque reels he has sold have come back busted.He said they advertise them with 30+ pounds of drag when you do this with braided line and a big fish they can't handle the pressure.


----------



## philthefish (Aug 10, 2009)

*Broke one today...*

I know this thread is 3 years old, but I broke a brand new TFC63MH today... Been used 3 times. Fishing it with a saltist 2-speed LD30... Broke it on a serious grouper.

I am pissed.


----------



## SteveFL (Aug 2, 2010)

Broke one on the 2nd trip out on a blue; not that big either. Bass Pro took it back and I got the heavier duty model which to date has done well.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

ted-hurst said:


> I have a couple of Shimano Trevala rods and love them. I talked my buddy intogetting a 5'8" XXH/Torsa setupand the first time he uses it, it breaks. He had a good size fish on and the rod was bowed over and then we heard a snap. I've had mine easily bow as far as his wasand never had a problem. I feel bad because I've been telling him these are awesome rods and I've never heard of anyone breaking one. I've used mine for a couple years and never had a problem and want to know if anyone else has ever broken one and what had to be done to replace it (supposed limited lifetime warranty). I checked the forum andsaw one post where a guy broke one, but he also had a 116 pound tuna on it and that is understandable.
> 
> Ted


They break all the time but they also replace them without question where you bought it. They will swap it out on the spot. I have broken two myself. It happens more than you think.


----------



## philthefish (Aug 10, 2009)

*Keepin the tip down*

I was doing some reading and realized that I definite need to keep the rod tip down. I broke it at a high angle to shoulder into a grouper...am thinking I should have cranked down on him. It's going to take some adjustment... I am still in love with the rod. I may move to the heavier size.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Star Stellar lite jigging rod, no snapping no taking back. Dont know if outcast has them but hotspots does and they will take it back and give you a new one. better than the shimanos.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

I broke a Trevela rod a few yeas ago and took it back to Half Hitch and they just handed me a new one no questions asked. I have a couple different set ups on the Trevela rods and I think they are the best.


----------

